# Paying for morphine tablets



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, we are eventually moving out to the Famagusta area in September and the only thing that worries us is that I take, Zomorph (long acting morphine) and have Sevredol (fast acting) as a top up for pain. I am trying to find out how much a prescription of this type will cost. Any help will be gladly recieved. Many thanks Julie 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't find Zomorph on the list of medicine prices I found but sevredol is there at 28.19 for 56 tabs.

Zomorph may be under a different name here.


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for that Veronica, all I can say as it's a slow release and is morphine sulphate (also known as Morphgesic SR and MXL, I don't know if that will help at all but that's not bad for the sevredol. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Found another name for it is MST continuous suspension or tablets. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Prices are the maximum pharmacies are allowed to charge.


MORPHGESIC SR MODIFIED-RELEASE TABLET 100MG 60 TABS WAYMADE PLC 42.96 
MORPHGESIC SR MODIFIED-RELEASE TABLET 10MG 60 TABS WAYMADE PLC 8.12 
MORPHGESIC SR MODIFIED-RELEASE TABLET 30MG 60 TABS WAYMADE PLC 15.55 
MORPHGESIC SR MODIFIED-RELEASE TABLET 60MG 60 TABS WAYMADE PLC 30.33 
MORPHINE ORAL SOLUTION 2MG/ML 100 ML MARTINDALE PHARMACEUTICALS LTD 3.35 
MORPHINE SULFATE SOLUTION FOR INJECTION 30MG/ML 10 X1ML AMPS MACARTHYS LABORATORIES LTD 13.03 
MORPHINE SULPHATE INJECTION 10MG/1ML 10 X1ML MARTINDALE PHARMACEUTICALS LTD 11.97 
MORPHINE SULPHATE INJECTION 15MG/ML 10 X1ML MARTINDALE PHARMACEUTICALS LTD 11.97


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you Veronica this is very very helpful. It could work out very expensive but looks like oramorph is the way ahead, it's the cheapest form and actually the quickest working. I'm sure this post may help other people too. Once again thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Just to let everyone know unless you get a private doctor to give you a prescription you can't get morphine here. The doctors will not issue it. I am now off morphine and not on much else. Still trying to find something to help me hopefully I'll find something soon. The hardest part is I'm down as urgent to see a neurosurgeon and get an MRI. I've now been waiting 7 weeks for the MRI and the earliest I can see a neurosurgeon is January next year. Till then I've got no tablets to help me. So I have to go over the border to at least get some that help with the pain. The worst thing is UK were prepared to pay for all my treatment as I'm entitled as I have an S1 form. Just thought I'd update this so anybody looking has the facts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It may be worth seeing a specialist privately. With a prescription you should then be able to get your medication from the state hospital. 
I know that the rheumatologist at the IASIS in Paphos Gives prescriptions for very expensive arthritis medication which is then supplied by the Pharmacy at the general for 50cents per prescription.


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

ijjtaft said:


> Just to let everyone know unless you get a private doctor to give you a prescription you can't get morphine here. The doctors will not issue it. I am now off morphine and not on much else. Still trying to find something to help me hopefully I'll find something soon. The hardest part is I'm down as urgent to see a neurosurgeon and get an MRI. I've now been waiting 7 weeks for the MRI and the earliest I can see a neurosurgeon is January next year. Till then I've got no tablets to help me. So I have to go over the border to at least get some that help with the pain. The worst thing is UK were prepared to pay for all my treatment as I'm entitled as I have an S1 form. Just thought I'd update this so anybody looking has the facts.




Thanks Veronica I was planning on seeing a neurologist privately, but didn't realise you could take your prescription to the Stata hospital pharmacy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ijjtaft said:


> Thanks Veronica I was planning on seeing a neurologist privately, but didn't realise you could take your prescription to the Stata hospital pharmacy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It isn't always possible but under certain circumstances it is. Certainly worth looking into.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can get most drugs here from pharmacies without prescription. If one refuses to sell an item, try another. If you have old packaging to show this helps.

Pete


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> You can get most drugs here from pharmacies without prescription. If one refuses to sell an item, try another. If you have old packaging to show this helps.
> 
> Pete




I cannot get anything for my Restless leg syndrome. So I'm going crazy atm tried every chemist in Ayia Napa and Paralimni. Gonna go to the GP tomorrow to try and get something. They will not sell what they call red line drugs over the counter without a prescription though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if its different in Cyrpus, but in the UK, Morphine is considered a "controlled drug" and may not be as straight forward as obtaining other medication What is a controlled medicine (drug)? - Health questions - NHS Choices (maybe this is the Cypriot red line medication??)

Jo xxx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Controlled drug or not, at the right pharmacy you can get anything. The only exceptions I'm aware of are certain Serious drugs that are not held in stock and which they won't order without a prescription.

I'm told there's a pharmacy on Tomb of the Kings road that dispenses anything you want without question. 

Pete


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, I don't live in Paphos though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you taking morphine for RLS?


----------



## ijjtaft (Nov 19, 2011)

No the morphine was for other problems I have but I'm off it now. Had to come off it as only the neurosurgeon can authorise it and I can't see him till Jan 2018, I'm now self medication for arthritis, pain and hoping to get something for rls. The Orthopedic surgeon didn't have the power to issue me anything. It's mad I've come a full circle back to less meds now than when I was medically discharged from the Army. But in more pain.


----------

